# Forgot starter strip when shingling



## marykirk (May 16, 2012)

Mistake made on part of the roof. The guys started the shingling with no starter strip!!! We've got drip edge, and ice and water shield, and then a row of shingles installed normally. These are laminated shingles and they forgot to put down the starter strips. Now there is a big debate as to what we can do to get the bottom of that first row of shingles to stick to the ice and water shield and to the drip edge. They are all loose at the bottom. One person says use roofing cement, one says liquid nails, one says F26. I say the F26 would NEVER come off. Should we just bend back what we can and put part of a starter strip there, the part with the tarry stripe on it? Fairly windy in this part of the country. I'm worried.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Pop up the first course of nails, install starter properly, renail. 

Or half-ass it with all of those other ideas and watch your eave rot out within ten years. 

Your choice


----------



## JWilliams (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm agreeing with Old :thumbsup:


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Someone already used a moderate amount of "F" on your roof already. :whistling2:

No debate,,,don't pass go,,,nobody is collecting $200,,,pull the first course and install the starter.

BTW,,since the starter was forgotten,,,don't forget to have them offset the starter with the first course and more importantly don't forget to fasten the starter. :laughing:

I would be worried too,,, an experienced roofer forgetting starter strips ??? How is that ?


----------



## bcdemon (Jul 12, 2010)

I agree with Roofmaster and OldNBroken.

Don't Jimmy-Rig it with some sort of space age glue, make your roofers carefully remove the nails from the first row, install starter then renail first row, DO NOT USE THE SAME NAIL HOLES. And fill old nail holes with Mastic (black roofing sealant made of asphalt and fibreglass in a caulking tube).

A small headache now, or a HUGE MIGRAINE later on, take your pic.


----------



## marykirk (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the good advice. We are having it re-done as suggested. I am grateful for the voices of experience.


----------

